# Ibrahimovic al Manchester United. E' ufficiale.



## admin (30 Giugno 2016)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic al Manchester United, ora è ufficiale. L'annuncio è stato dato dallo svedese attraverso la propria pagina Instagram.


----------



## Luca_Taz (30 Giugno 2016)

quindi nn prendera il famoso bonus  non è il 1/7 oggi


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2016)

Che pagliaccio il pizzettaro.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2016)

Daje Conte.


----------



## Gekyn (30 Giugno 2016)

Finalmente si è conclusa questa storia!!!"


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2016)

Ribadisco...Raiola farabutto e fuori da Milanello


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Giugno 2016)

Gran passo per la sua storia di calciatore il Manchester United. Ha militato praticamente in ogni top club dei migliori campionati.
Curioso di vederlo in Premier.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2016)

Bisogna inondare di email Galatioto per dirgli di chiudere le porte definitivamente a Raiola, personaggio squallido.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zlatan Ibrahimovic al Manchester United, ora è ufficiale. L'annuncio è stato dato dallo svedese attraverso la propria pagina Instagram.



Non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo si sapeva. Anche questa volta una scelta di $$$$


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2016)

Si sapeva da un sacco di tempo.


----------



## Jino (30 Giugno 2016)

C'è gente stupita? Lo si sapeva da tempo, molto tempo.

Ah, un saluto particolare alla gazzetta, ne hai sparate tante di baggianate eh??


----------



## mabadi (30 Giugno 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> quindi nn prendera il famoso bonus  non è il 1/7 oggi



già niente bonus e ci siamo tenuti un Rigorelli per nulla


----------



## hiei87 (30 Giugno 2016)

Era inutile illudersi. Raiola, come preziosi, i pezzi buoni non li viene certo a dare a noi. A noi rifila solo la spazzaura, che altrimenti non potrebbe rifilare a nessun'altro.
E poi tutti insieme a cena da Giannino...


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Giugno 2016)

Che spettacolo la Premier League l'anno prossimo comunque. Grandissimi allenatori e grandissimi giocatori.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Giugno 2016)

è in fase calante...in premier farà meno di quello che siamo abituati a vedere....poi magari mi sbaglierò


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2016)

Godo, godo, godo! Non se ne poteva più di questa telenovela.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Giugno 2016)

Comunque Raiola ha già annunciato che per risarcirci dalla delusione ci ridà Balotelli


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Giugno 2016)

Vabbè ma si sapeva da un bel po , ed io già mi ero messo l'anima in pace.

Ma che campionato sarà la premier l'anno prossimo ?


----------



## Aragorn (30 Giugno 2016)

Una pagliacciata degna dei peggiori B&G. Per settimane ho avuto il serio timore potesse andare alla Juve o all'Inter, uno così, anche se in età avanzata, in Italia avrebbe fatto sfracelli; in Premier al contrario credo faticherà parecchio.


----------



## DannySa (30 Giugno 2016)

_Trattattiva_ per Ibra.
Adios Raiola, stai lontano dal Milan, qualcuno ha parlato di Ely ma Balotelli che glielo abbiamo raccattato dalla spazzatura l'anno scorso?
Teatrino finito, guardiamo oltre, tra l'altro a certe cifre caricarsi uno come Ibra significa sacrificare il concetto di squadra per esaltare lo stesso Ibra.
Adesso vedrete che farà saltare fuori il nome di Lukaku per usarci ed alzare il prezzo, 'sto pizzaiolo deve lasciarci in modo definitivo, deve dipartire.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Giugno 2016)

Mi preoccupa tanto che firmi solo per un anno.

Non vorrei che tornasse al Milan nel 2017 quando sarebbe in pieno declino...


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Giugno 2016)

Ma che ci frega noi giocheremo calcio champagne di Montella con Pavonetti e Rapadura davanti


----------



## Heaven (30 Giugno 2016)

Bene, ci rivediamo nel 2017, 2018 e 2019 con le nuove puntate de: Milan-Ibra: si puo


----------



## wfiesso (30 Giugno 2016)

che pagliacciata... mi è caduto davvero in basso...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mi preoccupa tanto che firmi solo per un anno.
> 
> Non vorrei che tornasse al Milan nel 2017 quando sarebbe in pieno declino...


L'anno prossimo i cinesi saranno i padroni totali e allora finiranno le mazzette per il pizzaiolo.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo i cinesi saranno i padroni totali e allora finiranno le mazzette per il pizzaiolo.



Speriamo. Anche se deporre il demonio con la cravatta gialla non sarà uno scherzo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Speriamo. Anche se deporre il demonio con la cravatta gialla non sarà uno scherzo.


Non potrà più nulla di fronte ad una proprietà con l'80% con la quale non ha alcun rapporto privilegiato. Adesso è ancora in tempo per fare danni, ma spero lo tengano sotto controllo, perché ciò che succederà in questa stagione si rifletterà sul lavoro che dovranno fare i cinesi dalla stagione prossima.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Giugno 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma che ci frega noi giocheremo calcio champagne di Montella con Pavonetti e Rapadura davanti


----------



## diavolo (30 Giugno 2016)

Comunque Raiola fa quello che gli pare solo con noi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Giugno 2016)

Sono felicissimo di questa scelta. Il Manchester United é la mia squadra preferita in Inghilterra e la coppia Mou-Ibra mi gasa! Tiferò per loro in Premier.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Giugno 2016)

capirai, il segreto di pulcinella. 

si sapeva già da quanti mesi ? cmq buona fortuna ibra. 
curiosa di vederlo con rooney


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Giugno 2016)

Finalmente è finita.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2016)

In bocca al lupo Zeta


----------



## fra29 (1 Luglio 2016)

Un anno di contratto. Tra 10 mesi saremo,di nuove alla solita telenovela..


----------



## Luca_Taz (1 Luglio 2016)

cmq bellissimo commento nel profilo di Ibra di un utente che scrive "welcome to Zlatan,MAN UTD!"


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Luglio 2016)

Che pagliaccio, ha fatto davvero la figura del ******* per un mese solo per prendere i soldi dal PSG..oltretutto sono due anni che ci usa per mettere pressioni ad altre squadre..addio, spero al manchester faccia flop


----------



## pennyhill (2 Luglio 2016)




----------

